# Aragorn vs Helm Hammerhand



## Adastra (Jul 12, 2017)

Just thought of this question when reading about how Helm would attack Dunlendings in the shadow of night, which made me curious. This would be a one on one fight with the two using their weapon of choice (Andúril and Helms hammer).


----------



## Phuc Do (Jul 19, 2017)

who the nine freaking Hell's is Helm?


----------



## Adastra (Jul 21, 2017)

Info about Helm


----------



## Mirak Dagan (Aug 8, 2017)

From all the Tolkien books I've read, I never heard anything about Helm Hammerhand. Therefore, I gotta go with Aragon.


----------



## EcthelionL (Aug 11, 2017)

Phuc Do said:


> who the nine freaking Hell's is Helm?


Helm Hammerhand - after whom Helm's Deep is named.


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 11, 2017)

Look in Appendix A at the end of The Return of the King. You will find the story of Helm Hammerhead there.


----------



## Hador (Sep 14, 2017)

I'd say Aragorn has the upper hand. Of course it's possible for the superior opponent to lose. He has proven himself a great captain, a quality lacking in his ancestor Arvedui when he sought the vacant throne in Gondor after the death of Ondoher and his sons.


----------

